

Ask HN: User Signup As a Service services out there? - dalacv


======
dalacv
To elaborate, I'm looking for something that provides a landing page, user
signup, stripe integration would be nice, and an api that I can hook into. I'd
pay for that. I don't want to mess with all that other stuff. I just want to
focus on my app.

------
kissmd
u mean something like <http://launchrock.com/>?

